# Music



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

What are you listening to?

Post it here.






edit

one more


----------



## craig (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoa!!!!!! Extra credit for busting out the DK's. I still love those guys. I am less familiar with Sister Machine Gun. Kind of NIN. 

You know my love for Drum & Bass. 








I think you will enjoy this one. 








Love & Bass


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

HAHA - you're even cooler than I thought, Craig!

Nice selections, BTW.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 9, 2010)

You can't tell me that me & craig are the only ones that listen to music...

Where is everyone?


----------



## boogschd (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Unspoiled (Jan 9, 2010)

Now... 





On deck...





I like happy music


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> HAHA - you're even cooler than I thought, Craig!
> 
> Nice selections, BTW.



Thanks Josh! Your words mean a lot to me. Both artists are staples in my music arsenal.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2010)

Big up JAFO! Reminds me of the days when I listened to Robin Trower and Stevie Ray Vaughan.

Love & Bass


----------



## boogschd (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Had a nasty headache most of the week so I have been listening to quieter stuff...
















Hope someone enjoys...


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2010)

Davis and Simon are perfect for this lovely Sunday morning!!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## mishele (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2010)

Plustech Squeezebox






Xploding Plastix







...and Portishead.


----------



## Tweaker (Jan 10, 2010)

Jackyl, Cant beat it with a stick.






The Presidents of the U.S.A, Dune Buggy.






Zach​


----------



## boogschd (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 10, 2010)

Right now: (It's a bit bizarre)





Recently, though, Ive been on a huge Lynyrd Skynyrd kick...


----------



## DennyCrane (Jan 10, 2010)

A lot of you damn kids need to get off my lawn


----------



## themedicine (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont feel like posting a youtube post, sorry, but 

Now - Old Crow medicine Show

Later - blind willie mctell.


----------



## DReali (Jan 10, 2010)

my new favourite song by a shamefully unacclaimed band:


----------



## manicmike (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

clarinetJWD said:


> Right now: (It's a bit bizarre)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68f9cm9WE2A



Wow, love that stuff. I'm a bit weird though :lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 11, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> clarinetJWD said:
> 
> 
> > Right now: (It's a bit bizarre)
> ...



You know, I always secretly hope someone will say that!  I had a boss once who liked the same stuff I did, and we drove the whole company crazy with our particular brand of weird... Who else do you like?


----------



## DemonAstroth (Jan 12, 2010)

The Frozen Autumn...

Can't find out how to embed.. sooo






I'd be surprised if anyone here knew them though.
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/<object width=


----------



## D3KNikki (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## thebeatles (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome thread!  Good job on the Fugazi Craig :thumbup: 

I have been digging this drummer
this song has the perfect ending






This is pretty cool, I thought the light painting was neat






Thanks for starting this one jeep man :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Yemme (Jan 18, 2010)

Vicente Amigo... I have been playing his music for weeks... Love him!

Vicente Amigo - Bulerias


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2010)

Offspring...hell yeah, lol.






edit
one more






I don't care what you say - I loved the 90's...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## thebeatles (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 24, 2010)

clarinetJWD said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > clarinetJWD said:
> ...



Well, I actually like Yoko Ono. :lmao:

There isn't much I don't like to be honest. Opera and Rap don't do much for me but I listen to some. I have quite a bit of eastern european rock, 1 chinese rock album and a bunch of european stuff.

In the weird category, I'm a big lover of Magma, Gong, King Crimson (Robert Fripp used to be a neighbor), Eno, Van Der Graaf Generator, Lydia Lunch, people like that. And I'm always looking for new stuff. Got a list of bands to check out recently from a Portuguese member   You have stuff to suggest? Send me a PM.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 24, 2010)

Here's a group I love. The second video has problem but it is such a great song.












VdGG:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2010)

God damn this **** is making me want a cigarette, lol.
(Trying to quit - again.)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 24, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> God damn this **** is making me want a cigarette, lol.



What ****?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 24, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > God damn this **** is making me want a cigarette, lol.
> ...



...nevermind...lol.

Just need a fix...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 24, 2010)

Get one! 

Ok, I'm on my way to get a couple cartons...


----------



## Yemme (Jan 24, 2010)

Uh - Oh Josh... You alright man??? Breath honey breath... I give you permission to get one cigarette.


----------



## craig (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah Josh! It has been years since I have heard "Sister Morphine". One of the most haunting songs ever. Study the lyrics. Giving up cigarettes is not too far from giving up Junk. At one point I had the Sticky Fingers album with the actual zipper on it... "well it just goes to show things are not what they seem..."

Cloudwalker: Fripp was your neighbor? Did you ever throw back some beers or have tea with the old boy? He is a master in my eyes. Not to mention Adrian Belew.

Love & Bass


----------



## silentkiller (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 31, 2010)

Was listening to this earlier, thought i'd add it to this.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 31, 2010)

craig said:


> Cloudwalker: Fripp was your neighbor? Did you ever throw back some beers or have tea with the old boy? He is a master in my eyes. Not to mention Adrian Belew.



Well, it's a figure of speech but I lived close enough to where he did his Guitar Craft classes/workshop (which gave birth to "The League of Crafty Guitarists") and we visited a few times. He is more a friend of a friend than a friend of mine but we worked with a lot of the same people.


----------



## craig (Jan 31, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> craig said:
> 
> 
> > Cloudwalker: Fripp was your neighbor? Did you ever throw back some beers or have tea with the old boy? He is a master in my eyes. Not to mention Adrian Belew.
> ...



Very cool. I love the name "League of Crafty Guitarists"

Love & Bass


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 31, 2010)

craig said:


> I love the name "League of Crafty Guitarists"



And if you like Fripp, the League is definitely worth a listen although I have no idea how easy it is to find their albums.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is one of the very few things on You Tube by the League:





There's an awful lot of great music that came out of the "Guitar Craft" course.

Guitar Craft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Unfortunately for interested people, this should be its last year.


----------



## craig (Jan 31, 2010)

That was one of the best 1:15 seconds of have ever heard.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Jan 31, 2010)

Hate to be obvious, but I just had to throw this one in.

Love & Bass


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's their website if you want to keep an eye on them. They tour mostly in Europe now (another good reason to move there) but they have played here and probably will again although they are not listing any dates for this year yet.

The League Of Crafty Guitarists

Discovered him and later met him through his work with Eno who is, imho, a fabulous artist. And I like his music too 

Here's one from his early years with Roxy Music. Roxy, for me, died when Eno left.







And his original work with Fripp. An album that still surprises me by the number of times it has been re-issued.






Cheers. I'm going to bed now...


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Feb 1, 2010)

"Thrak" is my favorite KC album although I really like them all. And I've turned a lot of people on to them by playing the "deja VROOom" DVD. Really nice concert.

And this time, I really am going to bed :lmao:


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## thebeatles (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## craig (Feb 1, 2010)

Jeff Beck is going to be visiting LA. I am thinking of checking it out.

Love & Bass


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 1, 2010)

craig said:


> Jeff Beck is going to be visiting LA. I am thinking of checking it out.
> 
> Love & Bass



DO IT!  And take some pictures (if you can).


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Feb 4, 2010)

This song rocks, lol.


----------



## craig (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting in touch with my Metal side. Slightly dated, but I could not resist.

Love & Bass

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly9E30Hc5pg[/ame]


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 12, 2010)

What I've been listening to lately:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtnxvpIEg8w]YouTube - Rolling Stones - *****[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtz8qZz6s8s]YouTube - Sister Morphine[/ame]

Sticky Fingers ... yeah.


----------



## FemFugler (Mar 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bccKotFwzoY]YouTube - Vampire Weekend - "Giving Up The Gun" (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Yemme (Mar 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F22MidnAaTY]YouTube - [HD] Muse - Starlight(Abbey Road Live)[/ame]


----------



## helenwhite (Oct 7, 2010)

I like listening country music songs. I'm listening to   several songs as following:   
      1.   I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry - Hank Williams   
  2.   Crazy - Patsy Cline   
  3.   I Will Always Love You - Dolly Parton   
4.   Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette   
  5.   Ring of Fire - Johnny Cash   
  6.   Forever & Ever Amen - Randy Travis   
  7.   Always On My Mind - Willie Nelson   
  8.   The Dance - Garth Brooks   
  9.   Coal Miners Daughter - Loretta Lynn   10.   Let Me Touch You For Awhile - Alison Krauss


----------



## mar1u5 (Oct 8, 2010)

All kinds of music, but right now..


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't want to look up videos for everything, but here's a few bands I've been listening to alot lately:

-Minus The Bear
-Wilco
-Animal Collective


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## j-dogg (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Josh66 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## j-dogg (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## starpainters (Nov 1, 2010)

wow  i need new music


----------



## KooK (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## KooK (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## snerd (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## snerd (Dec 25, 2013)

Bump LOL!!


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 25, 2013)




----------

